# Diy flash diffuser



## Benjamin (Feb 18, 2010)

Today i did a Diy flash diffuser 


With
1) cupboard (Black in colour)
2) Aluminum foil 
3) soft transparent paper


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 18, 2010)

and? how did it do?
got sample work to show?
any color cast?


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 18, 2010)

IgsEMT said:


> and? how did it do?
> got sample work to show?
> any color cast?


 

Will try some macrco shot, will update soon. 
i hope it work


----------

